

Should my start-up be afraid of iOS6? - jonsteiman
http://blog.spottah.com/post/24953514930/spottah-v-apple-why-we-arent-worried

======
shadesandcolour
Just as a point of clarification, you can share your photostream with people
not using Apple devices. Your stream can be viewed on the internet if that
person chooses.

<http://www.apple.com/ios/ios6/#photostreams>

